# Chikin n sausage Jambalaya



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

2 or 3 (depending on size) chicken breast with skin on.
Can put a thigh in there too to add dark meat and a little more flavor.
Sausage (whole pack) 1 lb
Onion (use about ¾ of large onion)
bell pepper (½ to ¾ of the bell pepper depending on size) 
Swanson's low sodium chicken broth in can (14.8 oz size I think it is) or if you use from the larger container of broth use 2 cups of broth.
Tomato sauce (small can) ( use about ¾ of the can) 
3 ½ cups of RICE
Chicken bullion granulars 1 Tablespoon
4 ¼ cups of water
Salt, pepper, Tony's seasoning
Cooking oil

Cooking oil in bottom of pot covering it well. Saute onion and bell pepper. Take out and add a little more oil letting it heat up while you Salt (only a wee bit!), pepper, and Tony's seasoning on chicken. Place chicken skin side down and cook and then turn it over and do the other side and then turn back over on the skin side and get it to cook onto the pot well. Make sure chicken is cooked all the way through. Take out and put in the sausage ( cut into 1/4" to 1/2" thick slices) cooking it good. The more stuff you can get stuck on the bottom of the pot the better the jambalaya taste. While cooking the sausage cut chicken into bite size pieces. Once done now put chicken back in and onion and bell pepper. Add the 2 cups of chicken broth and stir that in well working the stickings from the pot loose. Add 4 ¼ cups of water. Add 1 Tablespoon of chicken bullion granulars. Stir it well, till dissolved. Add a little salt (if desired), pepper and a little more Tony's seasoning. Put in the ¾ can of tomato sauce and stir and then add the 3 ½ cups rice. Place lid on, turn the burner down to "3" that would be medium low probably, keeping the water a little bubbly but not to much. You want the rice to cook in it without boiling out the water to fast. Probably have to turn it down a little bit more as it gets half way into cooking process. Keep the lid on for 35 to 40 minutes. *Don't take lid off to check!!* When time is up take lid off, stir with large spoon bring it up from the bottom of the pot to the top. You can leave lid off for few mins. To reduce moisture. EAT with cornbread 


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

The song was written by Hank Sr. and presumably Moon Mullicans. Hank had played numerous times in south Louisiana and spent a lot of time down there. It is speculated that he got the idea from the Eunice/Ville Platte areas which were heavily Cajun influenced and to this day still lives many of our relatives. There are actually two cajun family names mentioned in the song, the Thibodeaux's (Tib A Doe) and the Fontenot's (Fon ta no). The Fontenot's referenced in the song are part of my family tree, so whenever we hear the song on the radio we always remind our oldest grandson that the song is about his family. :grin:


----------

